# 7.5 Shrimp Cube



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Setting up a new 7.5 rimless shrimp cube intended to be used for shrimp breeding. I'm shooting for low/medium lighting with no Co2 for the breeding scenario. Here is the plan so far, please let me know what you think.

*Tank*: Local Fish Stores 7.5 Rimless Cube for $55. (not Mr. Aqua or the 30c, so I'm pretty sure its non-low iron) 

*Lighting*: Finnex's New LED - FugeRay 12" - $35.99, rated at Par 38-42 μmol/m2/s at base 10" deep

*Substrate*: Aqua-soil Powder type at base, Fluval Shrimp stratum on top

*Heater*: None for now, perhaps the Hydor ETH 200w eventually.

*Co2*: Will not be used

*Ferts*: I have no clue on ferts, this will only have at most medium lighting plants, mostly mosses and ferns, however I'm curious on what else to add, any opinions?

*Filter*: I'm looking at going the canister route, debating on the Eheim 2211/2213 or the Finnex Px-360... not sure which here. Filter will either be hooked up to a UGF, if I can find one that fits the tank, or just a simple shrimp pre-filter on the intake. Until I decide on the canister I will pop on a Azoo Palm filter most likely.



Shrimp: I think I'm going to try my first soft water shrimp tank with this. I'll be using Culligan R/O Water from walmart and adding in minerals, hopefully this will kick start it, eventually I will buy a small R/O unit.


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

$55, not bad.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm also starting a 7.5g cube soon with the finnex light too. My cube is from deep blue professional and is part of a 3 cube set but my lfs only sold the 7.5g. Got mines for $25.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Where did you pick it up for $25 and when did you find the light? lol just curious


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

wow $25?????


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

How tall is the tank? If you go the Eheim route, get the 2213. I have the 2211 with just a prefilter and the flow sucks. I upgraded to the 2213 impeller and that helped, but I wish I got the 2213 from the beginning.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

antbug said:


> How tall is the tank? If you go the Eheim route, get the 2213. I have the 2211 with just a prefilter and the flow sucks. I upgraded to the 2213 impeller and that helped, but I wish I got the 2213 from the beginning.


its a 12 cube... so 12 inches tall lol... ~30cm, consider it an ADA 30c or Mr. Aqua 7.5 cube

I would probably go with the 13 over the 11. still interested in what people think about the px-360 too..


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

For ferts I would keep it simple and go with Rootmedic's onestep fert. http://rootmedic.net/store/onestep-fertilizer/#cid=13208


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

2213 is the smallest you should consider.

It's perfect on my Ebi.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

So Made some choices in plants... heres what I'm thinking for the setup.


_*Tank*: LFS 7.5 Rimless
Lighting: Finnex FugeRay 12"
Filter: Eheim 2213
Ferts: Going to try RootMedic's OneStep Fertilizer
Substrate: Aqua-soil Powder Base, Fluval Stratum Top
Co2: Decided I may do DIY Co2... probably in-line diffusing.

*Fauna*: 
Red Cherrys (Sakura/PFR)
Crystals (probably both CBS and CRS)
Couple of Oto Cats
Probably 2 Amanos
Perhaps a CPO... after I see how it reacts in my other tank. 

*Flora*:
Dwarf Hair Grass (Eleocharis parvula)
Java Moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri)
Narrowleaf Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus Narrow)
Vallisneria Corkscrew
Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia)_


Will all those plants grow under medium light values? Can they grow with no Co2, or will the DIY be needed? The DHG is going to be half carpet with the Valli and Stargrass in back, Java fern and Moss in mid-ground. Anyone else want to suggest a different plant.. anything else To switch?


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Lludu said:


> Where did you pick it up for $25 and when did you find the light? lol just curious


Found it at my lfs. First time seeing it there. I saw the light a while ago but didn't have an interest until i saw the cube about a month ago, which is about the same time i bought it.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

I also may try and add E. Vesuvius (depending on if Vallisneria Corkscrew wont work), anyone have any ideas on the plants?


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

I have changed my mine on the actual tank and some of the equipment, here is what I have determined so far in my shopping list;

*Shopping List*

ADG ADA 30c High Clarity 7.5g  - 75.00 + 29.59 s/h
Finnex FugeRay 12" LED - 35.99 + 4.99 s/h
Eheim 2213 Classic Canister Filter - 77.97 + Amazon Free Shipping (Prime Membership)
UGF Small Circulating Bar (From Ebay)- 12.99 + Free Shipping
TDS Meter - 12.99 - Already Purchased


Running Total So Far: 201.95 + 34.58 s/h = *236.53*


_Substrate to be decided still choices are:_
Fluval Flora Stratum
Fluval Shrimp Stratum
Aqua-Soil Powder Type

_Extras to be purchased at later dates:_
Portable 25-100g / day R/O Unit
Hydor ETH 200 in-line heater
Gush Crystal Pod
Marina Breeder Box M/L
Paintball Co2 setup


Decided to switch to the ADA High Clarity, asked around for opinions in this thread, while the tank does scratch a little easier then normal glass, its not as easy as acrylic and algae magnets wont hurt it either.

Still working on substrate choice and additives, not really sure what to add in terms of ferts (bacter 100, etc. stuff)


In other news... interested in this:

Dual CO2 Regulator & Needle Valve with Solenoid For Paintball Tanks








Decided I'll use paintball co2 system in the tank, though i'm not sure what I would need besides that dual regulator and the actual tank itself seeing how I have never gone with a Gas Co2 route, only dealt with liquid Co2 up until this point. Thanks to my job i know some of the basics with regulators, but I'm only around ones dealing with oxy-acetylene torches not small ones with pressurized Co2, solenoids or bubble counters Lol. I have litterally poured through the forums trying to find this information out and I must be missing the basics, this has been my face when reading these things... 








clearly I missed something... Can any of you help me out in this area? I cannot find just a simple explanation on what I need to do to set this up. I dont want to run DIY version, nor do I want to have the hassle with finding pieces to put the thing together myself. All I want is something that will work, and fits a nice little paintball tank while having the solenoid for no hassle on/off switching. Once I have the parts, I'm assuming I can figure out how to set it up I just need to know said parts Lol :red_mouth


As for stocking:

Fauna: 
Crystals Shrimp
Couple of Oto Cats
Probably 2 Amanos
Perhaps a CPO... after I see how it reacts in my other tank. 

Flora:
Dwarf Hair Grass (Eleocharis parvula)
Java Moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri)
Narrowleaf Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus Narrow)
Vallisneria Corkscrew
Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia)


Thoughts, suggestions, comments? Please do share.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

If you need StarGrass Pm me 
I have mine under just a 5000k CFL bulb and they grow like CRAZY. You definetely won't regret getting some


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

FisheriesOmen said:


> If you need StarGrass Pm me
> I have mine under just a 5000k CFL bulb and they grow like CRAZY. You definetely won't regret getting some


I'll keep that in mind once I get everything up and running


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

First time doing co2 and in-line heaters... is this setup correct? and is it safe to run a hydor 200w inline heater on a 30c (7.5 gallon tank)? 











also, how do i run a bubble counter in this setup? attach it directly to the regulator?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You MUST get a temperature controller.

You can find them on eBay (Finnex makes one) for about $20. See my Ebi thread for details about why it's necessary.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> You MUST get a temperature controller.
> 
> You can find them on eBay (Finnex makes one) for about $20. See my Ebi thread for details about why it's necessary.


Something along the lines of this:

Max 300 Controller

So this would shut off the hydor heater when temp hits above a set limit?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep. That should do it.


----------



## Parzival (Jul 31, 2012)

Any progress on this project?


----------

